# NASDAQ trading hours



## Mika

Hello

Can someone tell me the trading hours for the NASDAQ stock exchange - in Australia/vic time-zone?

Many Thanks!


----------



## wayneL

*Re: NASDAQ times*



			
				Mika said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Can someone tell me the trading hours for the NASDAQ stock exchange - in Australia/vic time-zone?
> 
> Many Thanks!




1:30AM ===> 8:00AM in summer

11:30PM ===> 6:00AM in winter

( because of daylight saving swapover)


----------



## Mika

*Re: NASDAQ times*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> 1:30AM ===> 8:00AM in summer
> 
> 11:30PM ===> 6:00AM in winter
> 
> ( because of daylight saving swapover)




That was quick!
Thanks


----------

